
Spotting Quantum Black Holes in the Lab - simplertms
https://www.quantamagazine.org/john-preskill-quantum-computing-may-help-us-study-quantum-gravity-20200715/
======
dekken_
previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851862](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851862)

------
z3t4
The article reads like its from a NLP text generator. Its about how quantum
computing can help in quantum black hole research.

